# I bought a Toro 726 OE today



## Bryansong (Apr 13, 2009)

Here in Independence Missouri today we are supposed to get 12 inches of snow with blizzard conditions.

Here is what led to the purchase:

I have an old Graveley snow blower that has been sitting in the garage broken for probably 20 years. Back then I was getting frustrated with working on it because the impeller would freeze up causing the belt to break. It was such a pain to work on and I hated it! This year I decided I had matured enough to take another crack at getting it fixed only now I have more money and could afford to have it repaired by my mechanic. 

I tracked down the parts needed to repair it and gave my mechanic a go at it. He got it all going again but mentioned he too couldn't see how the same thing, the freezing up, would not happen again, we were both hopeful.

I got it out this morning to see how it worked and everything seemed fine for about 15 minutes, ugh, it happened again. The impeller was freezing up and the belt was just starting to smoke.

I've had it!

I drove to Home Depot through the storm and bought the only model they had left.

It is a Toro 726 OE and it appears to be a pretty high end model so I am hopeful it all works out well and will give me many years of service.

I guess maturity didn't matter much in the end but with a new snow blower I am hopeful there will be many more success's.

One question for you, do any of you have any experance with this model?

Bryansong


----------



## 04tundra (Jan 30, 2011)

no experience with that model, but toro seems to make a pretty good product, im sure it will last you with proper maintenance!


----------



## Bryansong (Apr 13, 2009)

Thank you 04 Tundra.

Here is an update if any one is interested.

We did get a foot of snow with some drifting yesterday. Today, I cranked up the blower and I've just got to say that thing is awesome!

Bryansong


----------

